#ubuntu-l10n-es 2015-01-20
<alexis7> hola saludos
<elopio> hola alexis7
<elopio> alexis7: ¿ya tiene cuenta de launchpad?
<alexis7> de todo  me gusta aprender
<alexis7> he hecho
<alexis7> tengo pero nunca llega nada
<alexis7> etsba recien en #juju
<elopio> alexis7: https://translations.launchpad.net/
<alexis7> para que me ayuden a resolver un problema pero llevo horas esperando
<alexis7> y nada
<alexis7> seleeciono el link  y que hago
<elopio> alexis7: hay que esperar a que alguien tenga tiempo para revisar el canal. Y si hoy nadie tuvo tiempo, insistir.
<elopio> también hay formas de aprender solo. Una vez que uno sabe lo básico, es más fácil hacer mejores preguntas.
<alexis7> i'm about to sanp mr.
<alexis7> jaja
<alexis7> exacto
<elopio> alexis7: en esa página hay un enlace que dice: Take a tour.
<alexis7> mira instale juju
<elopio> ahí aprende lo básico de traducciones.
<alexis7> pero al realizar juju bootstrap
<alexis7> me sale error
<alexis7> esa era mi pregunta en ese canal
<alexis7> claro en ingles
<elopio> alexis7: este no es un buen canal para preguntar cosas de juju, y yo no soy bueno para responder preguntas de juju.
<elopio> alexis7: pero una sugerencia...
<elopio> en lugar de decir, me sale error, poné cuál es el error.
<elopio> y  antes de preguntar en el canal, podés buscar en google o en askubuntu si alguien más tuvo el mismo error.
<alexis7> estado haceindo eso todo este dia
<alexis7> pero como alguien no me pregunta explicate
<alexis7> o algo
<alexis7> cambiando el tema
<alexis7> fui  take a tour
<alexis7> estas
<alexis7> elopio estas
<elopio> alexis7: en reunion. Pronto vuelvo.
<alexis7> ok
<alexis7> reunion de ubuntu
<alexis7> o trabajo
<elopio> alexis7: ambas. Trabajo en Ubuntu Engineering.
<alexis7> ok
<alexis7> que bien
<elopio> alexis7: leiste https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuSpanishTranslators#Empezar_a_traducir ?
<alexis7> voy a leer
<alexis7> luego te cuento gracias
#ubuntu-l10n-es 2017-01-23
<dkbas> hola amigos, tengo un pequeño problema de resolucion, acabo de instalar ubuntu 16.04 y hacia mucho que no usaba ubuntu por cuestiones de trabajo, el tema es que es como si la imagen quedara grande para mi monitor. Con el comando xrandr -q  veo las resoluciones y efectivamente la de mi monitor es la que esta seleccionada y en uso pero hay otra marcada con una i debajo que sospecho es la que me funcionaria bien, pero no se como hacer el cambio, alguien
<dkbas> puede
<dkbas>   ayudarme?
